# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Moss ID

## kokon2208

Hallo. Any idea what is that?

----------


## Shadow

I have this but I forgot the name  :Razz: . Let me check once at home, I should write it somewhere  :Wink:  ... hopefully

----------


## Shadow

When I look at my plant again it look different  :Razz:  mine is Trichomanes godmannii

Yours look more like Subwassertang or maybe pelia. Maybe you can pull one strand out and take photo.

----------


## kokon2208

Ок, making the task more difficult...
The right plant is Lomariopsis lineata (Subwassertang). The left one is to be identified:


as you can see it looks pretty different from Lomariopsis lineata:



And it definitely is not Monosolenium tenerum (Pelia).


So what is that?

----------


## Shadow

I guess you have new plant in your hand  :Wink:

----------


## ah^siao

Is the fonds of the plant hard yet brittle?

----------


## Fuzzy

Its definitely not pellia, how long have you been cultivating it?

Looks like the undersides are brown? Interesting.

----------


## fish newb

How about mini pelia?

-Andrew

----------


## kokon2208

This plant is not mini pelia (if you are talking about Ricardia Chamedryfolia). 
Here are three moss stones: Ricardia chamedryfolia, the moss to ID and monosolenium tenerum:


Compare Ricardia Chamedryfolia

to the plant we are trying to ID:


I think it is obvious that they are two different plants.

I grow it about a year. Here is the stone about 10 months ago:


And *the same stone* now (the left one):


The plant grows very slowly.

----------


## ben loh

bro, do u intend to sell a bit, feel like trying out in my tank...

----------


## kokon2208

Sorry, I dont sell the plants, but can exchange to any interesting moss sp

----------


## ben loh

bro, i do have mini us fissiden... dun know if u are interested to exchange...

----------


## naturalmystic

Bro ben,

Since you are new, I must inform you that Bro kokon is not from Singapore  :Grin: 
Kind of troublesome to buy or exchange in small amount don't you think?

----------


## ben loh

thanks bro for the info, overlooked on the country... ha ha....

----------


## kokon2208

Well actually I dont see any problem to send samples if needed. Many times did so.
mini us fissiden = fissidens splachnobryoides?

----------


## Armin

> mini us fissiden = fissidens splachnobryoides?


Mini US fissidens looks like smaller version of regular US fissidens (fissidens fontanus) in my tank its branches are reaching about 1 cm (lenght) and 0,5 cm (width).
Fissidens splachnobryoides is the smallest fissidens I ever had with branches reaching about 0,5 cm (lenght) and about 0,3 cm (width).

----------


## ben loh

well, i dun mind posting but i afraid tat the moss will die... btw wats the cost for posting it to other country, coz got no idea on it.

wat i can say is smaller than regular US fissidens...

the photo show the mini us fissiden..

----------


## nasgorkam

sorry for jumping out of nowhere  :Smile: 

mini fissiden = fissiden taxifolius
fissiden splachbryonides = fissiden bryoides
thai fissidens = fissiden nobilis

CMIIW

----------

